# Jobs whilst we're locked up!



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I need some inspiration,

What have you all got planned for your TT's whilst we are under lockdown?


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I was going to get some new tyres for my new rims but I'm guessing I won't be able to now? So, mostly cleaning and polishing I guess.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Are we aloud to clean cars outside I haven't got a drive way my car is street parked outside my house, there rules are very Vague anyone know what we are aloud to do outside and for how long :?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Roadster owners might want to think about pulling their Roof Flap Servos and give them a good cleaning if they haven't done so already.  Takes less than 10-minutes to get them both off.

Also a good time to check the drip trays directly under them. For Roadster and Coupe owners, take a peek under the front plenum for leaves or debris that may be accumulating.

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

> Are we aloud to clean cars outside I haven't got a drive way my car is street parked outside my house, there rules are very Vague anyone know what we are aloud to do outside and for how long


The road is a public place and so I would say no, unless you count car washing/polishing as your daily exercise.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Knight-tts said:


> Are we aloud to clean cars outside I haven't got a drive way my car is street parked outside my house, there rules are very Vague anyone know what we are aloud to do outside and for how long :?


First you should be finishing your new 9" android install ... then if you can park your car right outside your house just get one of these and poke it out the window ... sorted


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Oil change
Spark Plug change
Coil pack change
Fit Short shifter I've had for months
Door and footwell lights ready for coding
Clean until I can see my face


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

If I can still order bits online then I'll be doing that. Think of all the stuff I could get for the car, my wife will be pleased


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Yer does depend if places are still open to order & deliver.

Mine will involve even more polishing, might get an induction kit or Pipercross filter, haven't changed the PCV so that could be a job. Might have to remove the seats and wet vac the carpet just as I can........

After that struggling.......


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Washed it yesterday so today might get the da out


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

Doing these two jobs today


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

TT_coupe said:


> Doing these two jobs today


I went for the T9451 https://www.gfbuk.com/product.details.c ... uctid=1123


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

While most of us are home still, how should I keep the car ticking over mechanically when it's not being used?

Someone said start it up and leave it running for 10 mins (sat in it of course) on the drive.... is that worthwhile or should I be doing more... I'd love to take it for a spin but right now cleaning and polish seems to be the max aesthetically.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

edgejedi said:


> While most of us are home still, how should I keep the car ticking over mechanically when it's not being used?
> 
> Someone said start it up and leave it running for 10 mins (sat in it of course) on the drive.... is that worthwhile or should I be doing more... I'd love to take it for a spin but right now cleaning and polish seems to be the max aesthetically.


I'd always try and drive it rather than just idling. You are aloud out for the supermarket, maybe take it for a run when you next need to go.


----------



## tammy1113 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had the wheels off today gave them a good clean and put some sealant on them. I'd like to do the arches at some point and then a good clean and polish too. Trying to space everything out so I don't do it all in the first few days :lol:


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

I went for the T9451 https://www.gfbuk.com/product.details.c ... uctid=1123[/quote]

Are you happy with the increase in noise?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

If I get to be on lockdown will trace my small boot leak fully instead of 2 hour slots in between breaks in weather on a Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Doing my front wheel hub replacement and front driveshaft replacement over the weekend, fingers crossed.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I see the tyre places are open. Would I be able to transport my wheels there to get the tyres replaced, or is that a stupid idea that isn't allowed?


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)

You probably wouldn't make it past the check point


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Just finished having a clean and little detail over the last couple of days


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Flashy said:


> I see the tyre places are open. Would I be able to transport my wheels there to get the tyres replaced, or is that a stupid idea that isn't allowed?


Think that'll be fine. The fact garages are deemed as essential businesses and allowed to stay open must mean you can go there!


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'll give em a call to check. The thing I find difficult to understand is that if you are out you must either be on your once a day fitness walk/bike ride or walking the dog, or going for essential shopping requirements. I wonder if I could get them done on my drive instead :?


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Looking at the wingers phoning 101 because they have spotted their neighbours out the house I'm wondering if I should be allowed out now. What's your views?


----------



## TT_coupe (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I was thinking as in cleaning my car. Its off road but not my own drive.


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

edgejedi said:


> While most of us are home still, how should I keep the car ticking over mechanically when it's not being used?
> 
> Someone said start it up and leave it running for 10 mins (sat in it of course) on the drive.... is that worthwhile or should I be doing more... I'd love to take it for a spin but right now cleaning and polish seems to be the max aesthetically.


Drive it, there's no ban on being out and about unless ppl are going to be total dickheads.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Went out for a drive yesterday to get some groceries, took the "long way round"... 

Did my very best to avoid all other people as advised by the government, but I was truly amazed just how many were strolling along the country lanes.. ..


----------



## andy mac (Jun 24, 2019)

I've got a couple of minor jobs that I should sort out... refitting the window so it sits in the door seal properly, then I'm going to do a tidy up of the wiring in the back where the Bose amp was ripped out.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Think I'll tryout my new Borescope on the drip tray drains! Hopefully the lens will fit between the drain opening fins :wink:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Boys and their toys... 

Have fun, nothing like a new tool!


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've been polishing mine, going through various different polishes and pads to see what works best.

I'd forgotten how hard Audi paint can be......

I'd previously got out the deeper scratches with a wool pad and some heavy cutting compound.

So now i've settled on an orange pad with Menzerna FG400 or P0203 for removing any remaining swirls and then a green pad with Menzerna PO106FA or PO85RD to finish to a high gloss. Yet to settle on wax but have a selection to choose from, may put a glaze on first, starting to look very shiny!!


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Fortunately I have key worker status....but the sunny weather has encouraged me to take time out for the car...

Saturday will be a cabin filter change followed by a 3-4hr wash and wax.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I will be tackling 9" android head-unit that has arrived despite the virus, it's currently in quarantine in my shed  
Review for this unit is not good 'doesn't fit properly and no bose sound' ( oz review ) so i'm not getting too excited yet, but it was reasonable £210 so not too much lost if its a fail :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Alas with a small child home permanently, and two full time jobs that need doing; I have even less time available to play with my car.

Managed to clean both cars this week, inside and out. And even lubricated the petrol cap which has been bugging me for months. Was toying with getting a DA for the TT, but find it hard to justify, but the mrs' car is f'ing filthy and has so much grime on the paint - there's no way I'm polishing all that by hand; so will be investigating price options for a DA soon.

For now though, both tucked up, trickle charge setup on the TT as it's not going to be going anywhere for a while. No need to risk the petrol pump with the other car if we do need to go out. Will try and take the TT for "essential shopping" in a couple of weeks to keep the parts lubricated.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

A couple of jobs yesterday.

1. Removed the binnacle as thats the last remaining 'rattle' I get - have put some cloth electrical tape along the leading edge and will see if that cures it as not 100% what causes it, can usually stop it by pressing down on the cover.
2. My drivers seat had some creases in it, the usual up the side and also on one of the bolsters, so heat gun out with a damp cloth has much improved it.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Dash said:


> Alas with a small child home permanently, and two full time jobs that need doing; I have even less time available to play with my car.
> 
> Managed to clean both cars this week, inside and out. And even lubricated the petrol cap which has been bugging me for months. Was toying with getting a DA for the TT, but find it hard to justify, but the mrs' car is f'ing filthy and has so much grime on the paint - there's no way I'm polishing all that by hand; so will be investigating price options for a DA soon.
> 
> For now though, both tucked up, trickle charge setup on the TT as it's not going to be going anywhere for a while. No need to risk the petrol pump with the other car if we do need to go out. Will try and take the TT for "essential shopping" in a couple of weeks to keep the parts lubricated.


Not sure what charger you use, but i'm able to (with my Ctek) still close the bonnet and alarm it. There is room for the cable to go between the wing and the bonnet and still move freely. Mines got a permanent connection for live in the fuse box and earth at the back of the engine bay.

Interesting the fuel cap lube as mine is very stiff, what did you use?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Just a cheapo Halfords jobbie. Used to use it on my MK1 as it had a parasitic drain somewhere. I didn't put too much effort into placing it, it didn't quite reach to the ground as the poles are at the back of the bay. The garage is locked so it doesn't really matter.

Might make more sense to connect it up directly to the battery in the boot and run the extension through the window.

I gave it a blast with some GT85 spray that I had kicking about and left it a while, then tried some silicone spray too. It feels a lot better now, will see in 3 months or whenever this ends whether it has done the job!


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

Picked up a 08 with the 3.2/dsg this month. Its at 110k so putting together a list of all the things it needs. Rear diff is seeping so it will get a top of and new seals this summer. The Haldex and DSG need love, and the left outer CV is torn. 
Trying to hunt down a knock in the front suspension, but it may be the shocks.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Fitted rear footwell lights today and the under seat storage bins I had obtained was incorrect. 
Was hoping to give the car a wash but rained on and off all day here. 
Didn't manage to get to it done on Friday as was on medical run for in-laws and on Saturday it was the shopping run for ourselves and in-laws. 
Have many things I would like to do and source but I just don't want to add extra pressure on people delivering non essentials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

@Nidana - which footwell led part number did you use?

I have been working on something really special.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Jobs completed yesterday and today

Both front driveshafts replaced, both front wheel hubs replaced, front calipers touched up due to scratches and chips, next job is replace passenger door lock actuator, and then try and sort this clicking noise problem from my comfort control module.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

legend_of_chaos said:


> Jobs completed yesterday and today
> 
> Both front driveshafts replaced, both front wheel hubs replaced, front calipers touched up due to scratches and chips, next job is replace passenger door lock actuator, and then try and sort this clicking noise problem from my comfort control module.


The cost of driveshaft is ridiculous. Check the battery positive vent if there is a plug installed. Most comfort module problem are caused by missing vent plug on the positive side causing corrosion. If you have VCDS to fix single wire just go to door module, climate control module then go to advance measuring block then type CAN. Maybe the clicking noise your hearing is coming from the vacuum pump. You should hear loud clanking sound when you close the door. Sounds like coming from the comfort module.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

Wolvez said:


> legend_of_chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Jobs completed yesterday and today
> ...


If we were all not in lock down I would of asked if anybody near me had vcds (vagcom) that I could check, I'll try changing the door actuator and then looking at the control module.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

@ianpgonzaga

Pretty sure they are the part numbers from MT-V6's puddle lights retrofit thread as had them sitting waiting to fit.

Have been watching your threads and have subbed you on that YouTube. Im on the hunt for a R36 rear anti roll bar presently. 
Curious how you managed to get needle sweep on the red instrument set but probably way past my skill set though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Nidana said:


> Curious how you managed to get needle sweep on the red instrument set but probably way past my skill set though.


You need a cable capable of flashing the module like
VCP (VagCanPro) or VAS 5054


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Romani44 said:


> Fortunately I have key worker status....but the sunny weather has encouraged me to take time out for the car...
> 
> Saturday will be a cabin filter change followed by a 3-4hr wash and wax.


Soooooo, cabin filter yet to arrive from GSF....will give them another day or so before I check in on them.

Spent 3hrs washing, waxing and tyre dressing the car. All whilst enduring every weather season there is!

Now looking at a matt black honeycomb front grill swap out. Would love a black edition grill but not for £200+.....

Oh and I need to sort out the drain holes as I am getting a small amount of water in the passenger footwell.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Romani44 said:


> Romani44 said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately I have key worker status....but the sunny weather has encouraged me to take time out for the car...
> ...


I got mine from Amazon if you get stuck, or if you get really stuck I have a spare filter as ordered two.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thank you for the offer! Let's wait and see...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Built a workbench and tool racks in the garage. My garage needs a lot taking to the tip!


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Added a couple of storage nets, a whole £7.99 from Amazon, work really well. Double netting, just held by velcro but seems really strong. Floor net on route from eBay, this staying at home is expensive :lol:


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

Sorted, verified and ordered parts for a whole lot of maintanance work. Apparently the '08 3.2 is a transition year or something on the front axles/CV. Dealers catalog kept insisting on M8 12point screws for the CV bolts, but they are M10. Lost a few days sorting that out.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

TT_A4 said:


> Sorted, verified and ordered parts for a whole lot of maintanance work. Apparently the '08 3.2 is a transition year or something on the front axles/CV. Dealers catalog kept insisting on M8 12point screws for the CV bolts, but they are M10. Lost a few days sorting that out.


Mines a 2006/2007 and I changed my front drive shafts over the weekend and mine had M10x52mm.


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

Did they have a seal or the metal cup sealing the inner CV joint?


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

TT_A4 said:


> Did they have a seal or the metal cup sealing the inner CV joint?


Yes they did, this is one of my old ones, I had a genuine set reconditioned.


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

I washed mine....then it got shat on by seagulls so I had to do it again !! The joys of living by the sea !


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Think I'll tryout my new Borescope on the drip tray drains! Hopefully the lens will fit between the drain opening fins :wink:
> 
> View attachment 1


Well, did it fit?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Been working on my android head unit install and decided rear cam mount was needed, the one that came with the camera had led light included that throws up a number plate bulb fault, this is because they are cheap leds and no resistor to provide error free install.
Anyway made my own mount using the existing number-plate fitting and bulb, you could add you own led error free bulbs if required. Also made of perforated sheet metal so tweaking etc for best view is easy.




























When removing the light fitting a lot of instructions say just prise it out, i'm not sure that is right and you might break the fitting. I found putting a wide flat screwdriver in the slot and then pushing to compress the spring releases the catch which seems better imho.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Flashy said:


> Built a workbench and tool racks in the garage. My garage needs a lot taking to the tip!
> 
> View attachment 1












Ohhh the luxury of a warm dry place to fiddle/work on your pride and joy


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

That pile of crap under the bench and on top of the wheels has to go to the tip (whenever they are open again). You can also see the wheels I need to swap to, trouble is I need the tyres replacing. I might see if it's something that can be done by a mobile tyre fitter.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Modding my wiring harness so everything works properly


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Christmas has come early!

Ordered from Eurocarparts yesterday at gone 7pm and it all arrived this morning. £48 all in!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I tried the Maguires for the crazing in my headlights without much success. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

I have used AutoGlym Super Resin Polish on badly discoloured (ie opaque) Fiat Punto headlamp lenses, but not had to do it on my TT yet.
If that's what you refer to as crazing.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

For the head lights (or rear) you really need to sand them first before buffing,It's in the main the sanding that removes the scratches/hazing, the polishing then removes the sanding marks, lots of video's on YouTube. SRP has very little cut in it, it's more of a filler.

Well i'm pretty much fully polished on the car now, 2 stage and lots of wax/sealant, just need a smaller pad to do the side sills ideally and getting under the RS spoiler is a mare, might have to invest in a mini polisher, either that or remove the spoiler but thats unlikely to happen.

I'm running out of jobs to do on the car! Stone chips, theres a few but nothing major, might try chipex as had some success with that before.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

I will give this Meguiars a go and see how it does. It is mainly for what looks like some sort of moisture/spray that has dried on. Almost as if the headlamp washers squirted at it and stained it (even though I don't have this option).

I'll take a before and after shot. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

That should work. By crazing I meant hazing (crazing is a fibreglass term and got confused). Not sure I could bring myself to sand the headlight lenses as the surface looks clear with the hazing appearing to be on the inside of the lense. Could be an optical illusion though not really sure but is a PITA given the rest of the car looks fairly new.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Been powering my Android unit in house setting it up before installation


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

"SRP has very little cut in it, it's more of a filler."
Always worth trying the least aggressive option first. In the Punto case (above) I got the result I wanted.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Graham'sTT said:


> "SRP has very little cut in it, it's more of a filler."
> Always worth trying the least aggressive option first. In the Punto case (above) I got the result I wanted.


I also thought £10 for something that 'might' work is worth it! This is meant to have a mild abrasive component to it. If I have time I will try it tonight.


----------



## lpjr86 (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a new cam follower sitting here that I need to fit, but I don't have a torque wrench, new bolts or a new gasket (didn't realise it was good to replace those when I ordered it).

Can I get away without replacing the gasket and the bolts, and without using a torque wrench do you reckon? Or should I try to order those bits before doing it?

I can't see any reference in the service history that the follower has been replaced and its on 90k so almost certainly needs changing.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

lpjr86 said:


> Can I get away without replacing the gasket and the bolts, and without using a torque wrench do you reckon? Or should I try to order those bits before doing it?


No.

Gaskets are not reusable. You need to replace it. You could 'probably get away with re-using the bolts, but bolts are cheap so why take a chance?

You don't want your HPFP coming loose while driving so you need to make sure it is secure, but it is easy to strip out the aluminum threads if you over tighten the bolts. Without a torque wrench, you have no idea how 'tight' is tight.

If you are going to do it, do it right.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

So I switched out the cabin filter tonight and the difference in quality between the old and new was GINORMOUS!

The old filter was a Valeo part which does have the VW-AG mark on it....but it is flimsy as hell! Could easily have ripped it during removal, almost did.

The MANN filter I have replaced it with is so sturdy in comparison, cost £6.50, and is the activated charcoal version.

That Valeo filter is embarrassing!

I also switched out the Bosch wipers, like for like. Passenger side was starting to smear.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

ab54666 said:


> Added a couple of storage nets, a whole £7.99 from Amazon, work really well. Double netting, just held by velcro but seems really strong. Floor net on route from eBay, this staying at home is expensive :lol:


What a great idea, 10/10 for imagination! 

Can you provide a link please on Amazon? Did you have you use your own velcro or was it provided?


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> ab54666 said:
> 
> 
> > Added a couple of storage nets, a whole £7.99 from Amazon, work really well. Double netting, just held by velcro but seems really strong. Floor net on route from eBay, this staying at home is expensive :lol:
> ...


No comes with all the velcro stitched in.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1

£7.99!


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally managed to run the adaptation to get my roof cycling correctly, just in time for convertible weather.

Maybe I will just sit on the drive with the roof down.

Next is the rear wing operation warning, this might be harder as I think it must be a wiring fault, or possibly a blown CC module. I may just disable it.

Oh and may have another go at getting the carpet dry.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

ab54666 said:


> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> > ab54666 said:
> ...


Thanks for that! Just ordered myself a set for a bargain price of £7.29 ! :lol:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> Thanks for that! Just ordered myself a set for a bargain price of £7.29 ! :lol:


Good stuff,

I took off my rear Audi rings today as had some annoying scratches around it that I needed to machine polish, might leave it off actually as looks quite good I think, thoughts?


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

I think if you do 1 badge, you gotta do them all! Otherwise it looks unbalanced. But that is just my opinion.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Reduced my rear badges to just the rings, gloss black front and back.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

With my front end being chrome city I don't think black would work...... sadly, did that on my RS6and looked really good.

Think your black rings are a bit low and look small compared to usual? Should be 192mm x 68mm.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Flashy said:


> Reduced my rear badges to just the rings, gloss black front and back.
> 
> View attachment 1


I will admit that looks tidy though, because it is central. So it looks balanced.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

ab54666 said:


> With my front end being chrome city I don't think black would work...... sadly, did that on my RS6and looked really good.
> 
> Think your black rings are a bit low and look small compared to usual? Should be 192mm x 68mm.


They are the right height but are smaller. I like em.

I replaced my front grill and it came with black surround, so I added black rings too. Wouldn't recommend changing the grill unless you have too


----------



## LVS (Feb 25, 2020)

Installed new valve-stem caps.... I have a tremendous feeling of accomplishment... I may have to lie down for while.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

LVS said:


> Installed new valve-stem caps.... I have a tremendous feeling of accomplishment... I may have to lie down for while.


I fitted them and I like them a lot. Sadly first set someone else also liked them more than me. So I replaced them and second set the logo's fell of so have since gone back to boring plastic caps. 
I hope you fair better than I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LVS said:


> Installed new valve-stem caps.... I have a tremendous feeling of accomplishment... I may have to lie down for while.


Hi, :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Could have cleaned the wheels first :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Shhhh dont speak too loud I know he's out there  ... I will be following the SJP roadster mantra as no excuses at mo and the sun is shining in Essex 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## Bobandnoddy (May 18, 2019)

2 days and plenty of autoglym!


----------



## Bobandnoddy (May 18, 2019)

:lol:


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

Outer front CV boot replaced. Broke a 1/2" extension,and then could not finish torquing the damn bolt. Ended up buying a 36" 3/4" braker bar and ran an extension on it.

May the engineer who came up with the 200Nm +180degrees torque be cursed to write change orders for a living.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Romani44 said:


> Graham'sTT said:
> 
> 
> > "SRP has very little cut in it, it's more of a filler."
> ...


So, after 15 minutes of application and buffing repeated over and over, the results are minute in difference.

The top layer of whatever the stain was has been removed so now the area is smooth to the touch. The stain may have faded by about 15-20% max. Not sure what else I can do.

No point adding photos as it is hardly noticeable.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Romani44 said:


> Romani44 said:
> 
> 
> > Graham'sTT said:
> ...


You need something with more cut and probably a machine polisher. An alternative is the headlight kit from Autoglym if you have a drill which sands and then polishes.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm now spraying my weights :lol:

I give you type r cosmic grey...










Example of before. ...


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm not sure I want to go down that route personally, as there is no way back if I ruin it. But thanks for the tip!

I will focus on other jobs moving forward and return to the headlamp if necessary at a later date.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Did my headlamps today.

Pretty chuffed to be honest


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks smart, and yes that first stage can be very worrying, a bit of 'what have I done' !!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> I tried the Maguires for the crazing in my headlights without much success. Let me know if it works for you.


The crazing you mention is the clear coat protection applied to the lens at the factory breaking down.

The only way to remove this is to sand the clear coat off completely and refinish with a renovation kit such as the one from 3M

I have added a few notes on how to use this kit and added it to the forum today, here's a link:-

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1959385

Hope this helps.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

ab54666 said:


> Looks smart, and yes that first stage can be very worrying, a bit of 'what have I done' !!


You are not kidding!

Should've seen the look on my wife's face ( Chief headlamp holder  ) when she saw me attack it with the wet n dry!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Really helpful and thanks. Not sure my wife is up to holding the lens whilst I operate the drill so would you do it with the lens still in the car obviously with some heavy duty protection tape on the surrounding panels


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Considering how easy it is to remove the headlight I can see no reason for working on it in situ.

Firstly you won't be able to get right up to the edges, especially whilst wet sanding and secondly it's another area to clean up when finishing, for me it's simply not worth the risk and trouble

Whilst working on the headlamp I used an old towel on top of a two wooden blocks (About 12" x 4" x 2"" to raise the bottom of the headlamp to protect the drain pipe underneath.

I used a Black and Decker Workmate which is the perfect height to place the headlamp whilst working outside in the glorious sunshine.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

Made a floating shelf for the garden furniture cushions (they're always getting in my way). Had time and space to set up my punch bag. It's taking a pasting 8)


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

We'll send Sibbo round to use that bag ...


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

My very first tool kit arrived. Nothing fancy, but for £36.99 delivered it will do a job to an extent.

It means I can take on the air filter this weekend. Also spent £28 delivered, to get a fresh number plate sent over. The original is looking pretty tired.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Disaster has struck - my machine polisher has given up on me...... still, an excuse to order a couple of new one's!

Ordered two new number plates and awaiting a couple of surrounds for them.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Finally got around to replacing the trunk bumper discs (for a lack of a better term). The OEMs are just adhesive backed vinyl which has dried out and scrunched up under the plastic trim. Pretty simple to replace, but it does require removing the rear lights, or at least moving them out of the way so you can get the black plastic covers off.

I used a plastic pry-bar to get the covers off, then once I had the old discs out, cleaned up the area to ensure a good clean surface. Then applied two layers of black matte film (one on top of the other), cut to fit using the OEM piece as a pattern and stuck them into place.

Easy enough!


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Finally got around to replacing the trunk bumper discs (for a lack of a better term). The OEMs are just adhesive backed vinyl which has dried out and scrunched up into plastic trim. Pretty simple to replace, but it does require removing the rear lights, or at least moving them out of the way so you can get the covers off.
> 
> I used a plastic pry-bar to get the covers off, then once I had the old discs out, cleaned up the area to ensure a good clean surface. Then applied two layers of black matte film (one on top of the other), cut to fit using the OEM piece as a pattern and stuck them into place.
> 
> Easy enough!


Thanks for this post, I wonder what that scrunched up mess was in mine! Will remove ASAP!

What purpose do they actually serve!?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I think they just prevent the rubber stoppers in the trunk lid from marring the paint.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice to see the OCD TT Owners club is well alive and functioning. :lol:


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Did mine with black felt,

Took the lights out to clean behind as well although the black covers do come off without removing them;


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Ordered some 4d number plates as my others are looking bit old


----------



## TT_A4 (Mar 13, 2020)

Topped of rear diff, changed Haldex oul and filter, changed engine oil and filter, changed DSG fluid and filter.
Tired. Really tired.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

TT_A4 said:


> Topped of rear diff, changed Haldex oul and filter, changed engine oil and filter, changed DSG fluid and filter.
> Tired. Really tired.


  Well done [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

I will mostly be GummiPflegering my rubber bits today :roll:


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

You must be loaded the price of that stuff! :lol:


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

happychappy said:


> You must be loaded the price of that stuff! :lol:


Not that expensive
https://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/sonax-gu ... ment-stick


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

&#8230; and lasts ages.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Did the air filter switch out today.

Quick question, at the back of the filter housing the case is on a hinge.....there is the slightest of gaps along it, so I can see the orange edges of the filter, maybe 2mm.

Should that be visible? Can't see it anywhere else around the casing, it's as flush as I can push it!


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Essex2Visuvesi said:


> happychappy said:
> 
> 
> > You must be loaded the price of that stuff! :lol:
> ...


Good find!

Last time I looked for that stuff it was about £15 from Amazon, might get an order up from Clean Your Car, anyone got a discount/postage code? I know they used to give these to forum users in years gone by.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well hello AKS Tuning, managed to order the replacement yellow oil dipstick (£12!) and 3 x M6x60 bolts for the cam follower maintenance. Another few jobs to keep me going.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I have some detailing products coming. It's raining :x


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I had a go at repairing the missus kerbed wheel. Quite pleased with a rattle can effort. Especially as it's a Renault silver on a Ford alloy


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While changing my oil over the weekend, I installed a Stahlbus drain valve (M14 x 1.5). The valve is a one-to-one replacement for the OEM drain plug and includes a drain hose. It's a check-valve, so it doesn't start to drain until the valve-hose connection is fully seated. Much less of a mess!

http://www.stahlbus.com/products/en/oil ... /index.php


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

Dyed the scuff on my driver's seat bolster. It's expensive stuff for a custom colour -- £38.50 -- but I'm very pleased with the result. The colour match is excellent.



















I'll touch up more minor scuffs too.


----------



## Xaiux (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey, just wanted to say I've been looking at a TT for a while and this thread is a gold mine of what maintenance to do and how to do it. Glad to have the reading material!


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally fixed the rear wing actuator - Bad connector to the motor, when I tested the wiring continuity it was fine and the motor was operating fine when power applied. but when the connector clipped in it wasn't making contact - replaced with spade terminals.

Might get all these P codes cleared yet.

Next, MAF wiring - P0100


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

After painting the downstairs utility room/toilet yesterday I'll be washing and waxing the wife's car today.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Having replaced front discs & pads at weekend took her for MOT today and passed with no advisories. 
Yes I did have the 6 month grace period with what is presently happening but I couldn't get a straight answer from insurers. So got it booked in as better safe than sorry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

Today's little surprise was that the centre brake light was held on with bathroom sealant.

Which was actually sealing Frack all.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

This Is waiting for me at the post office willl pick up on Saturday


----------



## Maxxsirrah (Aug 14, 2018)

Built and installed an armrest into the useless cup holders using a handbrake armrest that I bought off ebay for a tenner. I'm chuffed with the result, looks good and nice n comfy!










Also did an oil and filter change today, bit messy, but fine, and have replaced a seized rear caliper too in the last few weeks. Waiting on a cam follower and o-ring to arrive in the post before I tackle that one!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Replaced my factory DSG transmission mount with a Black Forest Industries Stage1 (70a Duro) mount


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Front strut brace, Rear roll bar and fresh wheels and tyres has started my changes off


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting relocation spot for the alarm siren. I guess those non-OEM fenders don't allow for it. :? How did you mange to secure it under the plenum cover?


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Interesting relocation spot for the alarm siren. I guess those non-OEM fenders don't allow for it. :? How did you mange to secure it under the plenum cover?


They are OEM fenders... I just cut a massive hole in them with a dremel :roll: :lol: 
It's been cable tied in there for a fair while.. As you've just reminded me I have made the bracket from the template I made as it's currently given me 0 issues!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Barr_end said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting relocation spot for the alarm siren. I guess those non-OEM fenders don't allow for it. :? How did you mange to secure it under the plenum cover?


"Barr_end" do you have any detailed photos of the drainage holes in the plenum trough ie. how many holes are there and where exactly are they located. Also any advice for removing, 'Swiss' has kindly pointed to the workshop stuff, but someone's first hand experience can really help. 

I'm almost tempted to cut an access hole for cleaning drain holes in the cover  
( hopefully not as wobbly as my red line :? )










The holes around the wiper mounts and the overall design actually channel any the debris into the plenum and maybe some sort of foam filter around the wiper mounts would help keep the big bits out. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Couple of small jobs to keep it going:

Additional storage net behind the rear seat inspired by ab54666 on here, ordered from: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0716QTPW3

Only took 5 weeks to arrive from China! :lol:









Change of Pollen Filter which was a quicky and easy job:


















8)


----------



## aurrian (Mar 4, 2018)

Maxxsirrah said:


> Built and installed an armrest into the useless cup holders using a handbrake armrest that I bought off ebay for a tenner. I'm chuffed with the result, looks good and nice n comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> Also did an oil and filter change today, bit messy, but fine, and have replaced a seized rear caliper too in the last few weeks. Waiting on a cam follower and o-ring to arrive in the post before I tackle that one!


- I want to make an armrest like this! - How did you make the rest of it up?


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

aurrian said:


> Maxxsirrah said:
> 
> 
> > Built and installed an armrest into the useless cup holders using a handbrake armrest that I bought off ebay for a tenner. I'm chuffed with the result, looks good and nice n comfy!
> ...


IGNORE! Thought you were replying to my post lol. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TTsdsgomg said:


> I'm almost tempted to cut an access hole for cleaning drain holes in the cover
> ( hopefully not as wobbly as my red line :? )
> 
> [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hi, If you cut a hole there you will have even more debris to clean out & even more water will get in.
Hoggy.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> Couple of small jobs to keep it going:
> 
> Additional storage net behind the rear seat inspired by ab54666 on here, ordered from: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0716QTPW3
> 
> ...


Glad it came in the end! I've got a similar sub but not bothered installing yet, did you not fancy hiding it in the spare wheel well?


----------



## Maxxsirrah (Aug 14, 2018)

aurrian said:


> Maxxsirrah said:
> 
> 
> > Built and installed an armrest into the useless cup holders using a handbrake armrest that I bought off ebay for a tenner. I'm chuffed with the result, looks good and nice n comfy!
> ...


I made it from a block of pine, cut to size to fit the cupholder width, and to the height I wanted. I then took a small notch out of each side along the top so that the armrest would fit over it and then drilled/chiselled out two holes to line up with the clips on the underside of the armrest piece. Then wrapped the sides and base in some carbon fibre wrap I had left over from another job. The armrest is then just pushed into the wood and the whole thing pushed into the cupholders, so all reversible. I guess I should've taken some pics as I progressed....


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

Car going in at Quattro tech on Tuesday for a service , h&r springs , 4 wheel alignment and mot  nice big bill coming my way


----------



## aurrian (Mar 4, 2018)

Maxxsirrah said:


> aurrian said:
> 
> 
> > Maxxsirrah said:
> ...


Thanks - It looks great - i think i'll have a go. Not sure my woodworking skills are up to it - but let's find out!!


----------



## Tditt (Dec 9, 2019)

I'll be doing that armrest mod Maxxsirrah, good job mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Barr_end said:
> 
> 
> > SwissJetPilot said:
> ...


I have a closer photo that I took recently while feeding some wires though the access panel behind, before cloth taping them

See the green arrow here. It's a plastic/rubber piece with spiky castellated ridge bits. The other end is just above the wheel arch liner


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

ab54666 said:


> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of small jobs to keep it going:
> ...


Thanks again for sharing!

Not really as I didn't want to 'suffocate' the sound with a carpet over it. You can really hear / feel it where it's located as it's so close.

Plus mounting it on foam in the spare wheel well would have been a challenge with the screws to make it secure to stop it moving around. It's so thin it takes up very little space and I can still fold down the rear bench if needed. I also have privacy glass in the boot and sides so it keeps it discreet and you'd never know its there.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

See the green arrow here. It's a plastic/rubber piece with spiky castellated ridge bits. The other end is just above the wheel arch liner[/quote]

'MT-V6' ... pics and info much appreciated, I managed to get hand and small bore flexi hoover pipe in there without removing wipers and cover, if you remove the engine side rubber trim and weather is warm the cover actually flexes up enough to get in there, bit like keyhole surgery  , but job now done and using bottle cleaning brush and nice thick canuba wax wash solution area now nice and clean and debris free.
Making part of the cover an access hatch ie. not just a hole but a removal section would be handy especially if you are forced to park under trees and need to do clean this often, there are loads of stories of wet front mats, damaged wiper motors etc so these plenum drains can really cause issues across multiple car makers not just the tt.
Seems strange to have the castellated hole next to an ordinary hole the castellated one is just asking to get bunged up with debris. :x

before 10years of debris 










and after keyhole surgery  ( did both sides )










bits accumulate very quickly :x


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ever considered a half cover for your car?

*Audi TT Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&start=15


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Ever considered a half cover for your car?
> 
> *Audi TT Mk2 Roadster Half-Cover*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 2&start=15


Swiss, your support of the 'half cover' is nearly as legendary as you KB write ups. I think its a great solution  but I'm sure for you as an engineer resolving the core issue is also very satisfying [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Tree bits falling onto your car and you don't want to use a cover? This solution should do it! :lol:


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Swiss, you have taught me prevention is better than cure with the TT and so I have completed the roof servo de-grease, roadster drain inspection and many other time, agg and money saving tips, 
Swiss you a a star and again I salute you [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just looking at some other pictures on this topic, this should help explain the drain holes. Several people have commented about the round hole (2) next to the rubber drain (1). As far as I can tell, this was probably put there as a back up in case the rubber drain gets blocked (or visa versa) since this is on both sides. As you can see with the wheel well cover removed, both both drain directly into the wheel well area.

If yours is missing, as shown below, someone may have attempted to clear it and shoved it through the opening and it's currently caught down behind the wheel well liner.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Installed new ignition coils, spark plugs and air filter few weeks ago.

Bosh coils, NGK plugs and a pipercross filter.

No major difference to the engine performance, they were due a change so always good to do things yourself rather than be lazy and pay someone to do it.

Got oil and filter change coming up and some new rear discs and pads.

Clutch is fine, car driving better.


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally swapped the cam follower out tonight. And to my relief the old one was in decent condition. I've put 20k on the car since owned, and it is now on 93k so I was a little worried. Maybe it had been done before.

Either way, I can sleep easy now!


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Romani44 said:


> Finally swapped the cam follower out tonight. And to my relief the old one was in decent condition


Good thing you replaced your cam follower as it is definitely worn.  
From the looks of it, it's condition is worse than 'stage 2' but better than 'stage 3' (based on the following picture)









You've worn through the hardened surface layer exposing the softer base metal. If you enlarge your photo, you can see scratches and erosion on the tappet face. If the top of the tappet is still flat, I'd say you got lucky and it is still stage 2, but if it is "cupped" at all I say more likely stage 3


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

I see, I thought I was at stage 2 myself. But I am no expert. After reading your post Chaos, I feel even better about catching it before it got any worse!

I also managed to do the swap without having to remove the entire fuel pump. Couldn't manage to undo the rubber hose with the metal clamp type fastener. But after undoing the rest of the bits and pieces I could wiggle the pump just out of harm's way and get to the follower safely.


----------



## ab54666 (Nov 18, 2019)

Having run out of exterior bits to clean I have wet vac'd the interior. despite having washed the carpets and mats by hand previously the water still came out black!

Highly recommend a Bissel Proheat Revolution, only downside is the Mrs has got me doing the carpets indoors now!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Fixed up a rear passenger side rattle/clunking which sounded like it came from where the sub would typically be.










Upgraded to SuperPro trailing arm bushes


----------



## mk2506 (Feb 23, 2020)

Went in for major surgery on Thurs, waiting impatiently for that phone call to tell me just how major, head will be coming off no matter


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Although it arrived a while ago finally got around to fitting the face lifted black grill, TTS Black grills seem to be like rocking horse poop so settled on a standard grill.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I removed door handles on Monday cleaned them all up. Then used silicon grease lubricant so hopefully shouldn't have the sticking door handle issues for a while. Not that it happened often but is annoying when it does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Nidana said:


> I removed door handles on Monday cleaned them all up. Then used silicon grease lubricant so hopefully shouldn't have the sticking door handle issues for a while. Not that it happened often but is annoying when it does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Nidana,

i found re installing these so ANNOYING! hahahaha i hope you got your sticking handle fixed up. I ended up replacing my shopping centre dinged door with a new one so will have a vid up soon but that's how i ended up rectifying my sometimes sticking PAX side handle. funny thing is there's not really any lube or what not in there. i think they might become worn and clearances not optimal where the catch goes behind the unlock metal trigger... did you happen to make any observations while doing it?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Nidana said:
> 
> 
> > I removed door handles on Monday cleaned them all up. Then used silicon grease lubricant so hopefully shouldn't have the sticking door handle issues for a while. Not that it happened often but is annoying when it does.
> ...


Hello Ianpgonzaga

ANNOYING is an understatement needs a lot more colourful language to follow. 
Simple task I said to myself only a couple of minutes. 2 ½ hours later both complete. Words along the lines of they are @*#!?": going back in the exact reverse of how they came out filled the air. 
To make things worse when drivers side was done and it finally just all clicked into place (like someone cast a Harry Potter door handle spell) went and did passenger side only to repeat the whole ranting process again. 
Previous attempts before hand have been silicon spray and also fine graphite powder which is for maintaining my house locks. They didn't work to well. 
It really does test your stress levels I have to say. 
Like you say it seems after some use the tolerances between the handle and the barrel just are no longer forgiving and if to hot or to cold handle will stick. 
In closing I would rather disconnect shocks and springs with no spring compressors than try and refit a vag door handle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

I've just removed and cleaned the pollen filter but inserted a couple of vacuum cleaner bag air fresheners on reassembly. Result: A rather delightful fresh linen smell wafting throughout the cabin.

 I'm not doing our hairdresser image any favours am I?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

T28B said:


> I've just removed and cleaned the pollen filter but inserted a couple of vacuum cleaner bag air fresheners on reassembly. Result: A rather delightful fresh linen smell wafting throughout the cabin.
> 
> I'm not doing our hairdresser image any favours am I?


Hi, whereabouts did you 'insert' the air freshener bags?


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

Took Swiss Jet Pilot's advice mentioned somewere earlier on this intereting post and decided to check out the rear hood drains on my roadster. Used a fibre optic inspection camera to get around the hood mechanism and view the trays while the top was half way closed. Not too bad down there saying the car is 10 years old and managed to get the debris out with with a spring grab tool. Tested with water and everything ran clear - which was good news. So that's the flap servos overhauled and all the front and rear drains checked and clear. Next job will be to deep clean the fabric and apply a coat of waterproof dressing before the weather changes.

Here's a couple of pix showing the tools and the junk that came out of the left hand hood drain tray!!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

hahahahaha yes the big things are so much easier!

i think it finally "clicked" for me when i released the cable/ball end in the rear. Saw that a part of that moved down and as soon as i had that down a little bit and pushed the handle in... it worked!

... it only took me 1.25 hours later to figure that out [smiley=bigcry.gif]

oh well... now we know eh! [smiley=cheers.gif]



Nidana said:


> ianpgonzaga said:
> 
> 
> > Nidana said:
> ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *motornoter* - Looks like your all ready for some serious top down fun once they let us all out of our cages!


----------



## 71309 (Sep 23, 2012)

MarksBlackTT said:


> T28B said:
> 
> 
> > I've just removed and cleaned the pollen filter but inserted a couple of vacuum cleaner bag air fresheners on reassembly. Result: A rather delightful fresh linen smell wafting throughout the cabin.
> ...


Not bags. Flat air freshening 2" discs that go inside the vacuum cleaner bags.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My proof of concept design parts just arrived today. A fabrication shop took my sketches and came up with this access panel. They took a few liberties so it's not quite what I had intended, but it's still fine for POC purposes. It's stainless steel (a wee bit heavy) as they wanted to weld the hinge which doesn't really work so well. Once they let us all out of our cages, I have another design in mind that should be a bit easier to install. If anyone's interested let me know. The shop is quite interested in a production run.

This will go in the aft aluminum under-body panel next to the NACA duct and directly below the oil drain. The intention is to avoid having to remove the eleven screws to remove this pan in order to get access. This way it's a single M6 and that's it!









































*EDIT & UPDATE* - Pulled the aluminum pan to try some test fits. The black dot indicates the location of the oil sump drain bolt. Unfortunately you can see this first version is a bit too wide so the rivets would have ended up on the ribs (not good). Fortunately I have access to a laser cutter, and as the aluminum is only ~1.52-mm thick (16 gauge) we'll be able to burn around the outline shown here.

Hopefully I can use the cut out as the actual access panel, then add an aluminum piano hinge and fasten it with a single M6 hex and a clip nut just like the rest of the under body panel screws. My intention is to come up with a kit like this that provides an aluminum access panel combined with standard, off the shelf hardware. The user only needs a jig-saw to cut out a hole, then fit the access panel to fit, drill a few holes and screw it all together.

Since those with the 1-piece panels have to remove it to get to both the oil filter and sump pan drain anyway, I don't see this as something for that application. However for those with 2-piece pans, while it still requires pulling off the plastic front panel to get to the oil filter, this way the aluminum pan doesn't have to come off and will only require one screw to get to the oil sump drain bolt.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks good, is it large enough to not get splashed by the initial surge of oil?

I don't think mine has the metal panel... I only remember one large plastic one?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

True. Some have 1-piece plastic panels, others (like myself) have 2-piece panels.

If all goes as intended, it should be a spotless oil drain. That's not a pan bolt in the pan, but a Stahlbus valve. The male connector with the hose attachment shown below connects to the drain pan valve and drains the oil right into the pan. No mess! Same concept as the VAG drain tube for the oil filter cap.

I made a template of the aluminum rear panel out of corrugated plastic sheet. By cutting and trimming as I went, I was able to figure out exactly where the opening needs to go. This was I can verify it's in the right place and has enough room to get my hand in to connect the drain hose.

For whatever reason, some TTs have the one-piece plastic pan while others like my 3.2 have the half aluminum, half plastic underbody pans. Another bean counter decision I'm sure.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wait. WTF!

Please share the part number of that half/half amazing piece of undertray goodness!??


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Aaaaaaaaaaaand here ya go!

*Undertrays and frame - 09 TTS Coupe*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... n#p9347521

And while all that was going on, my Amazon packages arrived! I just need a set of spark plugs and we're good to go! I had not planned on buying an entire set of coil pullers, but it was actually cheaper than buying just the one I needed.

The LED shop light is outstanding! Super light weight with a 5-meter (197-inch) cord it projects a 120° beam angle. The 30W LED light is about equal to a 450W halogen lamp. Positions easily and locks in place right where you want it. So impressed with it I've ordered another one. It's made in PRC under the brand name MEIHUA.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

A couple of Amazon packages showed up including this wiper arm puller. The Plenum will be coming off in the near future for a good clean and drain inspection. Fortunately it hardly rains here and since my Roadster lives in the garage, blocked drains aren't really an issue. But always nice to have everything clean and tidy!


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Speaking of plenums/drain points...

Driving down the road on Sunday, all of a sudden I hear a strange sound. I pulled over and saw a trail of water behind the car and pooling underneath the car behind the passenger wheel.

Opened the bonnet and also found water on a couple of areas as pictured, towards rear of engine bay.

After a call to a friend he directed me to the drain points. I managed to fit my hand under the plenum and found the drain point.....it was near enough filled solid with mulch and congealed muck. I also removed the the arch lining half way on each side and pulled loads of leaves and other crap out of the way. It also enabled me to reach up and pull out more crap from the drain point from beneath.

It is a bit fiddly but definitely manageable without removing the plenum.

Finally poured warm water through drain points and used my hand with a sponge to scrub in and around drain point to rinse it clean. I could not believe how full they were!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> My proof of concept design parts just arrived today. A fabrication shop took my sketches and came up with this access panel. They took a few liberties so it's not quite what I had intended, but it's still fine for POC purposes. It's stainless steel (a wee bit heavy) as they wanted to weld the hinge which doesn't really work so well. Once they let us all out of our cages, I have another design in mind that should be a bit easier to install. If anyone's interested let me know. The shop is quite interested in a production run.
> 
> This will go in the aft aluminum under-body panel next to the NACA duct and directly below the oil drain. The intention is to avoid having to remove the eleven screws to remove this pan in order to get access. This way it's a single M6 and that's it!
> 
> ...


And if that doesn't work you can become the first child toilet seat manufacturer. Their could be billions in that BTW


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I'm sure there's a market for them somewhere! :lol:


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Couple of small updates before the car goes in for a stage 1 map @ MRC Tuning.

Managed to pick up a black facelift front grill and fog covers off ebay along with some new alloys from @CharlieS on here. Just need to sort the rear end out thinking the darker grey facelift valance and bar or may just have mine sprayed.

All fitted and a pre-wash done. Time to go and enjoy the day off


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Stevie1982 said:


> Couple of small updates before the car goes in for a stage 1 map @ MRC Tuning.
> 
> Managed to pick up a black facelift front grill and fog covers off ebay along with some new alloys from @CharlieS on here. Just need to sort the rear end out thinking the darker grey facelift valance and bar or may just have mine sprayed.
> 
> All fitted and a pre-wash done. Time to go and enjoy the day off


Looking good Steve!


----------



## Romani44 (Jun 14, 2018)

Stevie1982 said:


> Couple of small updates before the car goes in for a stage 1 map @ MRC Tuning.
> 
> Managed to pick up a black facelift front grill and fog covers off ebay along with some new alloys from @CharlieS on here. Just need to sort the rear end out thinking the darker grey facelift valance and bar or may just have mine sprayed.
> 
> All fitted and a pre-wash done. Time to go and enjoy the day off


Really like the paint, what colour is that?

No tyre dressing??? I've started doing it recently and it keeps really well. Makes a huge difference in my opinion.


----------



## Stevie1982 (Apr 8, 2020)

Romani44 said:


> Stevie1982 said:
> 
> 
> > Couple of small updates before the car goes in for a stage 1 map @ MRC Tuning.
> ...


I think it's called Print Blue. Always wished I bought my b7 RS4 in it so when I was on the hunt for the TTS when I saw this one it made sense to get it.

I don't have any of that mate, simple wash with bucket etc. Looking at sorting a karcher k4 out so I can do it properly at home


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Not that there's been much time off (avatar explains) but a big thanks folks for keeping me sane with tip/how-tos & ideas.

Done since Jan
Red cabin swap -seat - doorcards & centre console
Puddle & red door warning lights
Left flap R&R fixed glitchy window and 'soft top inop' error
Wind breaker replacement (I'll tidy up the commentary when time)
S-line rear bumper with OEM reversing sensors

To do
TTS back box & quad tail pipes with rear valance swap just polishing the tips (madam)
Folding mirrors & ? auto tilt on reverse (any update on the 8 pin mirror socket?)
Put red cushions on my original electric seat frames


----------



## salsajason (Apr 6, 2017)

And its fracking leaking again.

My next attempt to fix it may involve 5ltrs of super unleaded and a box of matches.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

salsajason said:


> And its fracking leaking again.
> 
> My next attempt to fix it may involve 5ltrs of super unleaded and a box of matches.


Not sure where your leak is but there have been some recent threads on here of the windscreen sealing glue breaking down.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Not that there's been much time off (avatar explains) but a big thanks folks for keeping me sane with tip/how-tos & ideas.
> 
> Done since Jan
> Red cabin swap -seat - doorcards & centre console
> ...


The 8 pin mirror socket is available on AliExpress, I tried to find a supplier of the correct part but they are either out of stock or bulb orders (1000s). I'll find the link

Good luck with the seat cushions, not an easy job but quite worthwhile


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> salsajason said:
> 
> 
> > And its fracking leaking again.
> ...


Back or front of carpet wet? If it's wet behind the seats, your model like mine might have the used condom style of rear roof drains. There's a how to in the knowledge base. Don't give up - or at least let me know before it catches fire in case I want some bits.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Not locked down but I fixed my parcel shelf brackets ready to finish rear seat delete


----------



## Wolf44 (Jul 2, 2020)

I just added some leather conditioner to my front passenger seat before running out  Also gave the interior a quick once over, needs new floor mats so will peruse eBay


----------

